# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  What is the H5A1 haplogorup?

## Arverni

Hi, 

I am sorry for the noob question but I am very new to haplgoroups. I received my mtdna and I have H5A1. It says that it expanded from Anatolia and is found mostly a bit everywhere from Romania to Tyrol to Slovakia. Why a such weird repartition? I would just like to know to which population this haplogroup is linked  :Startled: 
Near the H5A1 mtdna,there is this"T152C!" that appears, it seems to be a mutation right? But I looked on google for hours and I cannot find anything about it. What is it exactly? 

Thank you in advance for your help  :Good Job:

----------


## mjasfca

Hi, there. I am H5A1 also (mtDNA line from Central Italy). It is a mutation (as I understand it, but I am a noob, so what do I know!). My results at familytreedna indicate "C152T". Maybe google that? Good luck! Michael SF CA

----------


## roberto1960

I am H5F MIT I am from florence tuscany italy my Y R-Z43

----------


## Crazyladybutterfly

Ive seen even Kurds getting it.
Its scattered around europe and near east because it comes from Neolithic farmers.

----------

